# Hatch won't open



## pepita96 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi all,
I have a 2001 Pathfinder and my hatch will not open. The window pops open, but the hatch won't. I'm tailgating in a couple of days and need to fix it. Can anyone please help me?

Thanks


----------



## Nissan_Junkie (Feb 2, 2008)

*Pathfinder Rear Hatch Jammed*



pepita96 said:


> Hi all,
> I have a 2001 Pathfinder and my hatch will not open. The window pops open, but the hatch won't. I'm tailgating in a couple of days and need to fix it. Can anyone please help me?
> Thanks


--------------------------------------------------
The rear hatch is mechanically connected to the rear window.
The hatch striker plate is adjustable, and maybe the cause of the hatch jam.
My hatch jammed tight & the problem was solved by *pushing in at the center-bottom of hatch while trying to open.*
It did pop up, ..... when ajdust the striker plate position by tension on the 4 nuts.
The other option is a sledge hammer & crow bar.
Here's an image of what's inside the Hatch.
.


----------



## pepita96 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks. I'll try this and see if it works.


----------

